# Use of V22.2 and V72.42



## alameen4441@yahoo.co.in (Jun 23, 2012)

Dear members

Scenario : 1 
If the patient is presenting with an open wound of finger and it is stated in HPI that the patient is pregnant (say 3 months) what would be the code used to represent the pregnancy? Note: the doctor has NOT mentioned that the condition is affecting pregnancy.

Scenario : 2
The patient presents with sorethraot,nausea and vomiting.The doctor Performs a pregnancy test and it proves to be positive. The doctor gave the diagnosis Pharyngitis and Pregnancy. I use V72.42 for the pregnancy finding (not a code from chapter 11 since OB/GYN care has not yet begun for this patient), but my colleagues have doubts regarding the use of V72.42, they suggest V22.2 to be used.

Please clarify these doubts..

Thanks in advance


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2012)

unless the provider states the condition is not complicating the pregnancy then you code using a chapter 11 code.  Look in the alpha under pregnancy, complicated by, injury.  This will be 648.93 for the finger injury.
on the second scenario it is the same , once she is deemed pregnant with another condition then it becomes a chapter 11 code unless the provider documents otherwise.  in the guidelines it states that it is the providers responsibility to state that the condition being treated is not complicating the pregnancy.  For the dx of pregnancy you would not use the V22.2 because she is not incidentally pregnant.  You would not use the the V72.42 when the encounter is for the sore throat because the V72.xx codes are for an encounter or exam for the pregnancy which this was not, it is for a condition which now that we know she is pregnant becomes more complex.  You will use a chapter 11 code for both scenarios.


----------

